# IBS-C for 30 years, now diagnosed with microscopic colitis also



## CMarlene (Apr 30, 2015)

This is my first post here and I am grateful to find this group. I am a female, age 67, and was diagnosed at 35 with IBS-C. I am sure I dont have to tell you all how miserable it is to live with IBS of any type. This occurred during the peak years of my working career, and it greatly interfered with my ability to fully focus on my work during these years. I am grateful to be retired now but this last year has been my first year of being a widow. It seems life always has some type of stress to throw on us and my IBS is DEFINITELY worse during stressful times. On July 6, I suddenly experienced severe diahrrea which became completely uncontrollable. I took myself to the ER where they gave me fluids and antibiotics and Lomotil. By taking two Lomotil, I could leave the house for a couple of hours for groceries or errands. But the severe watery diahrrea continued. I finally had a colonoscopy and biopsies taken from my colon. It came back that the biopsies were positive for microscopic colitis, which is actually a combination of two other types of colitis. I was elated to have a diagnosis and to get on Budisonide, an antiinflammatory medication that works only in the colon. It has helped a lot, but I will have to see how it goes after this 90 pill prescription is gone. I know that for many people, it comes back.I am just wondering if anyone else has had IBS to be followed by another type of inflammatory colitis. I am a bit confused over this as it seems the microscopic symptoms have taken over my former IBS-C symptoms. I do intend to ask my doctor about this next visit. Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

I can't tell much in this regard to be honest, but I definitely admire people like you - strong, that can cope with life. I actually experienced the most problems with my IBS and incontinence due to mental, health isuses - all mixed when I was in college. I have closed myself socially and I refused for any interactions, well gotta say that I have really wasted a lot of time and my career has been significantly set back so I gotta agree, that life has always some sh** to throw at your doorstep. You can't blame anyone about it, I remember when I was 25 I was doing entry level jobs and working part time as a waiter to support myself, coping with IBS and managing my incontinence by ordering the cheapest diapers - at least now I can settle for a quality a little bit more, even though those that I loved the most - hexa & co are fairly cheap anyway, so I manage, but I know how hard it is coping with additional stuff on top of IBS and I know, that you can manage  Don't get depressed and frustrated as I did in my early twenties, just go forward!


----------

